# Rechner fährt nicht mehr hoch.



## lUpuS (6. Oktober 2004)

Horrido,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, mein Rechner (alter 500 MHZ) fährt, nachdem mein Vater während der Rechner noch in Betrieb war, die Steckerleiste ausgeschaltet hat, nicht mehr hoch. Es kommt zwar dieses surren, aber der "Pieps" bleibt aus und der Monitor enthält auch kein Signal.

Woran könnt es liegen?

Was kann ich tun?

Wie komme ich notfalls noch an die Dateien auf der Festplatte?


Grüße


----------



## turboprinz (6. Oktober 2004)

Die Dateien bekommst du so wie du auch diesen Beitrag geschrieben hast. Mit nem anderen Rechner!

Das der Piep weg bleibt könnte darauf hinweisen das dein BIOS besser gesagt der POST nicht ...

mfg der TURBOprinz


----------



## Phribal (7. Oktober 2004)

Warscheinlich hat sich der Rechner in den Standby-Modus gefahren und dann wurde der Strom weggenommen. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, jump mal das CMOS, dann müsste es wieder gehen.


----------



## da_ruler00 (11. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe auch ein problem mit dem rechner meiner schwester...
Wenn ich den PC hochfahre dann kann ich wählen zwischen abgesicherter modus, normal, usw... (hoffe jemand weiß was ich meine)
so und egal welchen ich wähle wird mir nur ein satz auf dem monitor angezeigt der lautet: beliebige taste drücken um fortzufahren...egal welche taste ich drücke danach kommt immer :sie können den pc jetzt ausschalten

Der Rechner ist sehr alt...glaube so um die 12 jahre... ist n 133mhz auf gerüstet auf 333...


----------

